# Pink salmon in the Soo!!



## captain jay (Jan 6, 2002)

5 of us pulled 50 pink salmon in 2.5 hours today from 9 to 11:30. Firefrog blade baits was the hot color today. They just were not interested in pink like they had been the last few days. Anyone coming up for the weekend should have a BLAST!!

Captain Jay


----------



## WALLEYE MIKE (Jan 7, 2001)

Walleye guys can't catch salmon!!!!!:lol:


----------



## MapleRiverSalmon (Aug 19, 2007)

Any pic's? Lets see the porn!!!:lol:


----------



## Renegade07 (Feb 1, 2010)

I'll have to try that out when i go out tonight.


----------



## YELLERLAB (Oct 21, 2009)

My LUCK!!! I was there a week too early!!!


----------



## fish fanatic jr. (Feb 18, 2004)

went today for a few hours, caught a total of seven between three of us. heading back out tomorrow and see what we can get.


----------



## dcc (Aug 5, 2010)

MapleRiverSalmon said:


> Any pic's? Lets see the porn!!!:lol:


----------



## osmerus (Sep 18, 2008)

I was up in the Soo. with two buddies from the 15th - 19th. The fishin was great if you enjoy pinks. We did real good on just about everything. Small spoons and pimples working the best. Lots of fish in the rapids all willing to bite. Filled up on spawn for the fall steelhead runs. School size around the two popular spots on the US side were starting their downward trend towards the end of the trip. Many fish were staying deeper than normal. A few chinooks were around but you had to work for them, most were dark. Got into a good run of fresh chinooks on an unmentionable in the lower part of the E.U.P. High water over the week helped pull in a few fresh ones. To bad the good old days of chinooks everywhere are long gone. 

tight lines


----------



## ellsworth24 (Mar 1, 2007)

where do you fish the rapids on the st marys for the salmon?


----------



## fish fanatic jr. (Feb 18, 2004)

canadian side chief


ellsworth24 said:


> where do you fish the rapids on the st marys for the salmon?


----------



## itchn2fish (Dec 15, 2005)

My brother and his bro-in-law fished the Rapids last week and got about 30 pinks each each day along with a few cohos and kings. Brother Buzz said there were alot of pinks, quite a few coho and more and more kings showing up every day. Best lure for them was a small Jimmy's Zipfish (like a flatfish) in green/orange/black ladderback. Also they seemed to go for small Little Cleos, but only when retrieved in a jigging fashion.


----------



## Multispeciestamer (Jan 27, 2010)

Ah Reports like this make it hard to wait to go to Lssu in a few years, Ill be railing them on the centerpin, and small in-line spinners.


----------



## Forest Meister (Mar 7, 2010)

I think the pink run is over. Lots of long dead fish littering the shallow areas this morning.


----------

